# Best way to cook Kingfish?



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

Ive done it a few different ways but I figured you guys would know the best way...:question:


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

I love kingfish in beer batter.

soak in egg and milk then beer batter


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

Try this and this will be the way you always do it.

Ball out you king. Mix together 50/50 sour cream and your favorite hot sauce and drop the balls in. Let it sit overnight in the fridge. When it comes time to cook it just pull the balls out and shake off excess... roll in seasoned cornmeal and fry. No oiliness and a hint of hot sauce in the background. Learned this from an old guides wife.... the real cooks.


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

rick that sounds awesome!


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

RickLued said:


> Try this and this will be the way you always do it.
> 
> Ball out you king. .


Can you elaborate on this a bit? How do you do this?


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

The best way I have found is to ball the Kingfish out and soak the balls in ice water for a few days. Then I take them out of the ice water and fire the pit up. I wrap the balls in bacon with a slice of Jalapeño and grill them and when there done. I unwrap them eat the bacon and Jalapeño and throw the kingfish away!


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Put it on a cedar plank for grilling and marinate both in italian dressing. Cook over hot mesquite coals until the meat is flakey. Then throw the kingfish away and eat the cedar plank!
Just kidding, my brother boils the kingfish balls in crab boil for just a few minutes then drizzles the meat with melted butter and lemon juice - it's pretty darn good. it's the only way i have ever had king that i liked.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

cut to the backbone vertically and push meat out the front of the slit. 


Balling king fish


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not a Kingfish fan either, but I did find one recipe that is pretty good. As stated before, ball out the meat (cut top to bottom, like zebra stripes, about 1-1.5 inches wide), after a thorough rinse, soak them in buttermilk for 12 or more hours. Out of the buttermilk, roll them in Aunt Jamima's instant pancake mix (dry, right out of the box) and drop them in the fryer. They come out awesome! It's the only way I eat kingfish.
I learned this recipe from my cousin, ACbob. It was passed to him by his mother/my aunt. Try it. You'll like it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

This is one of my favs.

==========

* Snakeman's Smoked Fish Dip*​   I don't brine my fish when I smoke 'em, & I use a cheap cooker with a water pan. Instead of water, though, I use vinegar. 
  One of the best fish to use for dip is the blue runner. It is oily enough to smoke without drying out. Most fish will work, just don't dry it out too much. 
  For the dip, I chop a bunch of scallions & a bunch of garlic. Mix the fish & veggies with about half sour cream & half cream cheese. Add generous amounts of Tony Chachere (I spilled it in the batch I made that Ken loved, & thought I'd messed up.) Some garlic powder & Lime juice won't hurt a bit.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

RickLued said:


> Try this and this will be the way you always do it.
> 
> Ball out you king. Mix together 50/50 sour cream and your favorite hot sauce and drop the balls in. Let it sit overnight in the fridge. When it comes time to cook it just pull the balls out and shake off excess... roll in seasoned cornmeal and fry. No oiliness and a hint of hot sauce in the background. Learned this from an old guides wife.... the real cooks.


*Fried or smoked... great tidbit snacks at a party prepared this way.*


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

soak in buttermilk! thats the ticket with kings!!!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*the other meat*

after you use the balls take the other meat and bake it for 10 min. Then tear it apart and mix it with hush puppy mix,chopped green onion,chopped celery and any thing else you like,be sure the mix is 50%fish.Roll into 1in.balls and deep fry. Also heard about using shake & bake.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Maybe not the best, but two alternatives. 

Coat with mustard - yellow or brown or a mix - and then use batter of your choice. Really don't taste the mustard when cooked. 

Coat with mayo and fennel seeds and bake. Real nice favor. 

We eat them fresh fried occassionally if we kill a snake king.

Kinja's Father in law makes some great smoked king that is simply jaw dropping.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

use only kingfish balls soak in liquid crab boil for 30 minutes make kabobs and grill


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

This is my only, favorite, best way to cook Kingfish

soak in equal amounts of sour cream and mustard for 1/2 hour ....
pull out of mixture and roll in smashed/crushed saltine crackers
not the kind you buy, but take a saltine cracker sleeve and mash the heck out of it and use it for the crust/breading
And then fry like normal.....i.e. 350 F for a few minutes....and enjoy
This recipe works well on small to medium Kings.....any bigger than 20#'s....try post number 6 above


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

troutslayer said:


> This is my only, favorite, best way to cook Kingfish
> 
> soak in equal amounts of sour cream and mustard for 1/2 hour ....
> pull out of mixture and roll in smashed/crushed saltine crackers
> ...


Im gonna try some catfish cooked like that. Good idea about the saltines. Never thought of that.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

If God wanted us to eat Kingfish, He would have made them edible.


----------

